# Bay Flats Lodge - "A Productive Week"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
April 19, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
Just like we talked about last week, there are a lot of changes occurring right now, both with the fish and with where some of them are being caught. There has been a strong trout bite in some of the more popular redfish flats, along with several large trout that were found in some really, really skinny back-bay waters. This typically is not the case, especially at this time in the year, but who are we to complain.

The stronger winds of the past several weeks declined a bit over the course of the past few days and seemed to maintain a constant speed of around 10-15mph later in the afternoons, which allowed anglers to find some good water earlier in the day in places they normally would have had to pass-up due to heavy chop and dirty water conditions. However, aside from locating that ever-popular trout-green water that seems somewhat magical, anglers are still required to find a bait presence before locating a bite. Itâ€™s just that simple - no bait activity, no bite. But, all isnâ€™t lost because our bay system is full of bait right now, and it shouldnâ€™t take you too long to find some early in the morning, even before the sun peeks above the horizon.

A lot of bait is currently being found holding tight to the shorelines very early in the morning. Because of this, wading anglers this past week recognized good numbers of some really handsome trout and redfish while choosing top water baits as their first lure offering of the day in skinny water over grass and potholes located just adjacent to the grass-lined banks of many of the back lakes. But, with slighter winds in the morning, the back lakes werenâ€™t the only places that produced for us this past week. Areas of open shell, along with shallows made up primarily of grass with a little mixture of shell have given up some nice fish the past few days, especially early in the day before the wind picks up a little.

Some anglers are finding the bait, and an attractive bite, early each day before the sun has had a chance to rise too high in the sky. Once the sun begins to warm the skinny waters atop the flats, however, the bait migrates to a bit deeper water, and the trout and the redfish follow. So, choose your baits accordingly. Toss one of your favorite top water lures in shallow water a first light, and work it tight against the bank until just after the morning sun has completely cleared the horizon. Once that happens, tie on one of the more popular slow sinkers or plastic tails and start working your way slowly out to deeper water. It shouldnâ€™t take long to relocate both the bait, and the bite. Have fun, be safe, and have a nice week!

**NEW:* *All-Inclusive Fishing Package For 9 Guests*
Whether youâ€™re arranging some coastal fishing for you and your family or friends, or attempting to organize a well-deserved fishing adventure as your next corporate event, our newest fishing offering, â€œThe Flatsâ€ package, guarantees to simplify your world. No more having to explain the cost of everything to each member of your party, or to your companyâ€™s finance department - everything is already included in one priceâ€¦everything!
2 Nights + 2 Full Days (All-Inclusive) = $1000/person
Thatâ€™s right, whenever you make a reservation for 9 guests for a 2-night stay in â€œThe Flatsâ€ suite at Bay Flats Lodge, along with 2 full-days of guided San Antonio Bay fishing, you are eligible to take advantage of â€œThe Flatsâ€ package, which is an all-inclusive per-person price with no hidden costs. â€œThe Flatsâ€ package includesâ€¦
âˆ'	2-Nights of Double-Occupancy Accommodations For 9 Guests in â€œThe Flatsâ€ Suite
âˆ'	Six-(6) Meals
âˆ'	2 Full-Days of Professionally Guided Fishing
âˆ'	3 Boats per 9 Angler Party
âˆ'	All Fishing Equipment
âˆ'	Live Bait
âˆ'	Fish Processing
âˆ'	Gratuities
âˆ'	Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax

*Alcohol and airport transportation NOT included. Due to high demand, we expect our reservation calendar to fill quickly, so contact us today at 1-888-677-4868, or via email at [email protected], to ensure your spot.

*Watch Our Latest Videos*






























*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Partly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 81F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few passing clouds. Low 71F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. High 81F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. Low 71F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Some clouds in the morning will give way to mainly sunny skies for the afternoon. High near 80F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly clear. Low 71F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Synopsis: *
Weak to moderate onshore flow will continue today through Thursday. Isolated showers and thunderstorms are expected today in response to a weak upper level disturbance and sufficient moisture. Precipitation will be less likely Thursday owing to drier conditions. A generally weak to moderate onshore flow will increase to moderate levels for Friday. Isolated to scattered thunderstorms will be possible with a cold front that moves into the coastal waters Saturday afternoon. Offshore flow will become strong behind the front over the Gulf waters. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 78.1 degrees
Seadrift 75.0 degrees
Port Aransas 77.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic2*

Pic2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic3*

Pic3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic4*

Pic4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic5*

Pic5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic6*

Pic6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic7*

Pic7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic8*

Pic8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*21 Years of making memories at Bay Flats Lodge*

The minute you squeeze that camera shutter you know the very moment all the hard work, time, effort, ups and downs over the past 21 have all been worth it. One Picture Worth Ten Thousand words.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you, all of you!!*

Thank you for a great 2 days at Bay Flats!

Everyone had a great time!

Hats off to your staff for going the extra mile to make everyone happy!

See you again next April!! J

(P.S. I heard lots of folks talking about bringing their families back for some fishing & fun! J)


----------

